# Swapping out shifters, how to



## jetlau3 (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi all,

I picked up some Shimano 10 spd XTR shifters to replace the SLX shifters on my Giant Anthem.

Is there an easy way to do this without pulling the entire cable out through the shifter by loosening the clamp at the derailleurs, removing the shifter/brakes from the handlebars, putting the new shifters on the handlebars, and threading the cable back through the housings and guides all the way back to the derailleurs and reindexing?

Not sure if there is a way to remove the fat end of the cable (inside the shifter) so that it can slide out the other way without having the pull out of the derailleuer and all the housings.

Any advice is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

If I understand correctly ,you want leave the housing in place and just replace the the cable. That can be done ,by loosing the fixing bolt and pushing the cable towards the shifter. Depend on how much you had ridden and in what kind of riding you might want to replace the housing also.You tube has how to videos.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Did the shift levers come with cables? Unless the existing cables are nearly new you're doing yourself a disservice by not installing new cables and housing IME. If you must reuse the old ones you will need to disconnect them from the derailleurs to pull them from the shift lever.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Are you asking if you can re-use the existing shift cable, without detaching it from the derailleur? 

I believe you could do this, but it would mean taking the old shifter apart and then taking the new XTR shifter apart, popping in the end of the cable, then reassembling. Seems far worse than detaching the other end, and sliding it out.

Even if this works, you'd be left with an old, original cable. Also, there's no guarantee that the old SLX shifters and new XTRs would be exactly the same. In other words, I suspect you'd still have some adjustments ahead of you, if only the barrel.

I agree with Dave - replace the cables and might as well do the housings. You should have both with your XTR set.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

I haven't worked with the particular stuff you've got, but you'll probably need to pull the cable out and re-thread it starting at the shifter. 
You could get away with just loosening the bolt on the rear derailleur or even just popping the housing out of the frame stops to give you cable slack and swap shifters on some of the older Shimano stuff where the barrel on the end of the cable used to drop into a little saddle from the side (like a typical brake lever does) but I think on the newer stuff, you've got to feed it through a hole. Could be mistaken though; be worth checking the manual.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Whatever cable is used needs to be threaded in from the backside of the shift lever where a small removable access port is located. It is impossible to install a cable with the housing attached even if the shift lever is disassembled.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

yeah, why go XTR and ruin it with old housing? Like slapping a Ferrari engine into a Yugo.

Do they still make Yugos? Is it still a country?


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

The cable that comes usually with the XTR is coated stainless and deserves a new housing and ferrules. REI sells lined housing by the foot or a kit for $19.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

J.B. Weld said:


> Whatever cable is used needs to be threaded in from the backside of the shift lever where a small removable access port is located. It is impossible to install a cable with the housing attached even if the shift lever is disassembled.


Yeah, after looking at the EV doc at Shimano for XTR, even after removing the 5 fasteners (which is a pain in itself), the cable is still encased in the solid lower half of the shifter. The only way to remove a cable is to remove the "inner hole cap" (as named by Shimano) and slide it out.


----------



## Jake January (Sep 12, 2014)

cjsb said:


> yeah, why go XTR and ruin it with old housing? Like slapping a Ferrari engine into a Yugo.
> 
> Do they still make Yugos? Is it still a country?


No more Yugo cars, but Yugoslavia is now six countries.


----------



## nightvisionmiami (Dec 29, 2014)

If you been riding that bike for a good amount of miles, you might as well put new cables as the old ones have stretch over time.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

Cables don't really stretch ,housing compresses the ferrules . Why shifts aren't as smooth or don't shift at all can be all kinds of reasons. The housing gets dirty inside,the liner get worn inside,the is a kink in the cable or housing. The cable gets frayed. It's easier to replace everything at once ,works better too.


----------



## jetlau3 (Jul 19, 2015)

Thanks all. I went ahead and pulled the wires out and replaced with the wires that came with the XTR shifters. Didn't have housing lying around so I just reused my old housing. There weren't a ton of miles on the old bike so shifting feels fine. 

Wish there was an easy way to disconnect at the shifter still though so you wouldn't have to pull the entire wire out for a simple switch.


----------

